# Industry News: Panasonic launches the Lumix GH6



## canonnews (Feb 22, 2022)

> The Panasonic GH series has been a video powerhouse for what seems to be, well, decades.  Panasonic has built on top of the legacy and released the GH6, which can do 5.7K at 60fps, built-in fan, and more.  Basically a smaller sensor and non 8K version of the R5C
> For $2199 it’s bound to be a hot seller.  You can pre-order the GH6 here.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## David - Sydney (Feb 22, 2022)

"The LUMIX GH6 is capable of 4:2:2 10-bit C4K 60p internal recording and simultaneous output in 4:2:2 10-bit C4K 60p over HDMI. Since it is HDMI 2.1 compliant, it will support C4K 120p HDMI video output with a future firmware update. Moreover, capability of C4K 120p RAW output to Atomos Ninja V+ monitor recorder over HDMI 2.0, is under development, which also will be available with a future firmware update."

This doesn't make sense to me. Great that they have a HDMI2.1 port (first one on hybrid camera I think) but then they mention HDMI2.0 or does it mean that it downgrades the speed to support the V+ which is only HDMI2.0

What can record externally with HDMI2.1? Would it have been better to use a USB-C thunderbolt connection instead?


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 22, 2022)

David - Sydney said:


> "The LUMIX GH6 is capable of 4:2:2 10-bit C4K 60p internal recording and simultaneous output in 4:2:2 10-bit C4K 60p over HDMI. Since it is HDMI 2.1 compliant, it will support C4K 120p HDMI video output with a future firmware update. Moreover, capability of C4K 120p RAW output to Atomos Ninja V+ monitor recorder over HDMI 2.0, is under development, which also will be available with a future firmware update."
> 
> This doesn't make sense to me. Great that they have a HDMI2.1 port (first one on hybrid camera I think) but then they mention HDMI2.0 or does it mean that it downgrades the speed to support the V+ which is only HDMI2.0
> 
> What can record externally with HDMI2.1? Would it have been better to use a USB-C thunderbolt connection instead?


There are no HDMI 2.1 recorders.
The Ninja V+ is only capable of outputing 4K 120 as ProRes RAW.
An HDMI 2.1 external recorder would be capable of recording 4K 120 as ProRes or H.265.
It is about time that the industry started moving to HDMI 2.1 or really HDMI 2.1a


----------



## TMHKR (Feb 22, 2022)

Panasonic uses the same font for body controls as Canon.
Sharp eye, couldn't notice haha


----------



## steen-ag (Feb 22, 2022)

Panasonic GH6 Triumph Or Turd Muffin GH6 vs OM1 GH5 S1 or S5​


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Feb 23, 2022)

steen-ag said:


> Panasonic GH6 Triumph Or Turd Muffin GH6 vs OM1 GH5 S1 or S5​


He is kind of a tool.
I do not watch his videos anymore


----------

